# Rod wrapper?



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm looking to get into rod building so naturally I'm in the market for a rod wrapper. I don't want to spend too much but I would like to get something that will serve me well if I really get into the hobby. From what I have seen, a motor of some sort is needed especially for finishing the rod. Is this correct? Can anyone recommend a good rod wrapper with bang for the buck?


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Rod wrapper*

All you need is a manual rod wrapper. Here's the one I have been using for years and built lots of rods with it. Save your money - you can do everything with this - I've wrapped surf rods up to 14' with it...

http://www.mudhole.com/Shop-Our-Catalog/Wrappers/HW1-Hand-Wrapper

Sandcrab


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

you dont need to buy a wrapper. Start of with a cardboard box with some V's cut in it to rest teh rod on, use a phone book to tension the thread. A rod dryer would make life much easier, but again isnt a nessasity, you can search rod dryer on ebay and get one for around 30, get teh 18rpm one. What part of NC are you located? there are several talented builders around this area, Im sure soem would let you check out their set up


----------



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks for the advice. I was thinking something really basic would work. Then I started reading that the epoxy can take a few hours to dry. If you don't have a rod dryer, do you have to manually spin the rod until the epoxy sets up?

btw... I'm in alamance county.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I have recently begun to dive into the wrapping world. I am borrowing blocks of wood that have V's cut into them lined in felt to hold the rod. I just clamp them to my table. (Thanks Chuck.) I did buy a dryer off Ebay for like 30 bucks. I repaired one rod and built one turning it by hand every few minutes 90 degrees for an hour or so. Did I mention I dropped the 30 bucks on an entry level rod dryer? That is why. LOL

Robert


----------



## WV Cobbmullet (Dec 2, 2008)

Rod dryer cheap setup find an old motor from a grill roterissery works better than I can spell that.


----------



## Jersey Dave (Nov 2, 2009)

I used a pair of inline skates...cannalabized the wheels....with a few 1 x 8 boards, fasteners, adjustable table legs, a few brackets and a drying motor off e-bay...completes my home made job...for thread tension I'm using a piece of stiif wire screwed to the main board with a loop on the end....I'm only doing repairs at the moment...but I'm not far away from making the next step...at least I'm ready anyway....


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*my thoughts...*

If you think this is going to be something you enjoy and keep doing, go a head and buy one of the economical power wrappers like a pac bay or american tackle. This time of year you can usually find deals.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Jebson38 said:


> If you think this is going to be something you enjoy and keep doing, go a head and buy one of the economical power wrappers like a pac bay or american tackle. This time of year you can usually find deals.


Jeb is right, the ICRBE is in Feb and very close to you also, there are some good deals there on power wrappers usually, and the ones that Jeb mentioned have a built in drying motor.You are welcome to come down my way and check out my setup and get some startup help if you like. If it wasnt for help of people on this board, I dont know if I would be building now.


----------



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

The ICRBE looks like it would be awesome. I'm itching to get started though so I don't know if I can wait til Feb. I have already ripped the guides off an old rod and taped them back on. I can't really move forward until I get a wrapper, some thread and tools. When you say economical are you talking $250 - $300? That seems to be the cheapest I can find for a power wrapper with dryer.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

rocket said:


> The ICRBE looks like it would be awesome. I'm itching to get started though so I don't know if I can wait til Feb. I have already ripped the guides off an old rod and taped them back on. I can't really move forward until I get a wrapper, some thread and tools. When you say economical are you talking $250 - $300? That seems to be the cheapest I can find for a power wrapper with dryer.


yep for a power wrapper, but at teh ICRBE it will run around 200 for the basic +50 for the upgraded chuck. I havent looked at power wrappers lately, but Check out Donartrods.com they had the best prices last year. just dont do like me, and buy one, then buy another 2 weeks later LOL.Offer stands on coming down this way, I have some thread you can have also.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Ebay # Item number:	220522048018 Pacbay wrapper


----------



## saltysurf (Nov 18, 2009)

I made my own stand and wraper Built it today. I had a BBQ with rotisery and the BBQ rusted out but the Rotisery works great with different speed settings. For the work station I built it with a 1x8 10' laying around arms set with felt strips i snaggeed from my wifes craft box she has!!!!


----------



## saltysurf (Nov 18, 2009)

and heres an addy for a cheap dryer that I think will work well
http://www.jannsnetcraft.com/rod-wrappers/028091100003.aspx


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

go here for motors AND couplers, PVC pipe cap for chuck three 1/4 X 2" thumb screws and a base to hold it all
[email protected]

He might have the chucks also


----------

